# Suspension Kit



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Could someone recommend me a good suspension kit for my 66? I've been looking at a few Prothane kits on ebay but not sure if they are the way to go. 

Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Front? Rear? Both? Budget? 

I REALLY like these guys:

http://www.spohn.net/shop/1964-1967-GM-A-Body/Suspension/

I'm running all their "stuff" on my '69. I went with their tubular, fully adjustable arms in chrome-moly, "del-sphere" bushings -- also their front and rear sway bars (rear is their "pro-touring" bar), double adjustable shocks on the rear, single adjustable on the front. Urethane bushings on the front (still with factory front a-arms) It now handles at least as well as my wife's Caddy CTS, and that thing is a slot racer...

Bear


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Bear,

I don't really have a price range and was mainly looking at replacing the bushings on the a-arms as they are pretty much gone. She's with my pops in Texas for the next few years as I'm overseas until probably 2020 and I've got a few things to work on for her. I still need a posi so I'm not sure if I need to do all what you did. I guess what would you recommend? Everything is stock and will stay that way motor wise. 

This is what I was looking at on ebay, which is the same items that can be bought from the website you mentioned. EBay Prothane Kit


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X, you need to decide how you are going to drive the car and what you want out of the car. You could simply replace the worn bushings with new parts for very little money (under $100) and have an excellent driving car. Or, you could go at it like Bear did and have pro-touring ride characteristics with excellent handling (but for a lot more $$$ and a harsher/firmer ride). Up to you and how/where you drive it.


----------

